# Erfahrungen Ramones



## Reinz (10. November 2012)

Da ich jetzt durch mein V3 mehr und mehr zum Commencal Fanboy wurde,
würd ich gern mein XC Hardtail gegen ein Ramones tauschen (mit der XC Geometrie wurde ich sowieso nie Warm).
Vielleicht kann mir hier jemand seine Erfahrungen und Eindrücke schildern.

Danke im voraus.


----------



## tequesta (11. November 2012)

Hab seit diesem Sommer die Stahlvariante. Das bike macht so viel Spass, dass ich überlege mein Meta 6 zu verkaufen. Ich vermisse das Fully nur wenn es richtig schnell (oder ruppig) wird. Ist aber sicher Geschmackssache. Einfach ausprobieren und staunen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reinz (12. November 2012)

Leider hat der Händler Vorort noch keines.
Darf ich fragen wie groß du bist und welche Größe du gewählt hast?


----------



## tequesta (12. November 2012)

XL mit 192cm und Schrittlänge >95cm.


----------



## Reinz (27. November 2012)

Gut, hab mir einen Rahmen bestellt. Denke es wird meinen Geschmack treffen.


----------



## tequesta (14. Februar 2013)

Schon aufgebaut?


----------



## Reinz (14. Februar 2013)

Nein! Der Rahmen ist noch immer nicht da...

Dauert eh schon viel zu lange so das ich mir mit der Gabelwahl immer unschlüssiger werde 

Laufräder hätt ich mir Subrosa auf Hope gedacht.
Kurbel, Steuersatz, Lenker, Bremse und Kleinteile liegen schon hier und warten.

Nur welche Gabel...

Nutz/hast du eine Absenkfukntion?


----------



## shibby68 (14. Februar 2013)

Interessanter Thread. Schöner Rahmen. Wieviel Federweg suchst du denn?


----------



## Reinz (14. Februar 2013)

shibby68 schrieb:


> Interessanter Thread. Schöner Rahmen. Wieviel Federweg suchst du denn?



140-150mm

Zurzeit bin ich bei Revelation...

im grossen und ganzen bin ich nicht so der lock out und verstell Typ,
also denk ich koent ich auf eine Absenkung verzichten.


----------



## tequesta (14. Februar 2013)

Reinz schrieb:


> Laufräder hätt ich mir Subrosa auf Hope gedacht.
> Kurbel, Steuersatz, Lenker, Bremse und Kleinteile liegen schon hier und warten.
> 
> Nur welche Gabel...
> ...



Hab ich, aber brauche ich mangels längerer Anstiege kaum. Fahre derzeit eine Lyrik in dem bike. Sehr standfest, verzeiht alles. Die RockShoxRevelation Dual Air 150mm, die mit dem bike gekommen ist, möchte ich verkaufen. Die hat grundsätzlich super gepasst: leicht, ordentlich Federweg, optisch passend. Zum trailheizen völlig ausreichend.

Subrosa auf Hope hab ich mir auch aufbauen lassen. Gefällt mir gut.

So schauts mittlerweile aus:


----------



## Stinkstiefel (20. Februar 2013)

Tolles Rad!
Wo kann man den Rahmen am besten bestellen?

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reinz (21. Februar 2013)

Ich hab heute erfahren das die Alu Ramones Rahmen ab nächste Woche wieder verfügbar sein dürften, die CrMo Variante sollte schon Lagernd sein.

Wo du den herbekommst weiß wahrscheinlich hollowtech2 am besten bescheit.

http://www.commencal.com/web/dealers/europe/germany


----------



## tequesta (21. Februar 2013)

Schon bei chainreaction nachgesehen? Rahmen 2012 und 2013 waren dort immer verfügbar. Im Commencal Shop sind die Rahmen auch im Angebot.


----------



## Stinkstiefel (22. Februar 2013)

Danke! Habe PN von Hollotech2.


----------



## tequesta (11. März 2013)

Ich verkaufe im bikemarkt aktuell ein paar Schaltaugen QR für das Ramones!
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articles/user/122937


----------



## Reinz (11. März 2013)

Das ist der richtige Link 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articles/user/122937


----------



## tequesta (11. März 2013)

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stinkstiefel (30. März 2013)

Hallo Leute,

mein Rad ist beinahe fertig, jetzt brauch ich noch eine passende Sattelklemme.

Bin etwas ahnungslos wegen dem Integrierten Standart, kann ich eine übliche Klemme mit 30,9mm nehmen und einfach den Ring weglassen oder brauch ich eine spezielle Klemme?

Danke!

Gruß.


----------



## Nforcer (2. April 2013)

Stinkstiefel schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> mein Rad ist beinahe fertig, jetzt brauch ich noch eine passende Sattelklemme.
> 
> ...



integrierte Sattelklemme? Bei mir ist eine ganz normale in 34,9mm dran.


----------



## Stinkstiefel (2. April 2013)

Dann hast Du wahrscheinlich den Alurahmen


----------



## Nforcer (6. April 2013)

Habe nun mein Ramones AL fast fertig. Nur noch der Umwerfer fehlt. 
Nun habe ich mir einen XT Umwerfer, Down Swing geholt. So wie es empfohlen ist.
Allerdings sitzt der Umwerfer recht hoch. Tiefer geht es nicht mehr, da die Führungsblech sonst an die Kettenstrebe kommen.
Ist das normal so?


----------



## R.C. (6. April 2013)

Nforcer schrieb:


> Nun habe ich mir einen XT Umwerfer, Down Swing geholt. So wie es empfohlen ist.
> Allerdings sitzt der Umwerfer recht hoch. Tiefer geht es nicht mehr, da die Führungsblech sonst an die Kettenstrebe kommen.
> Ist das normal so?



Ja, bei so einem kleinen Kettenblatt ist das normal. ist auch kein Problem, denk' dir einfach ein 42er an der aeusserstern Position dazu


----------



## Crazyfist (23. April 2013)

Hallo,

ich überlege gerade, mir einen 2013er Ramones (AL) Rahmen aufzubauen und suche daher im Moment nach einer Gabel. 

Könnte mir bitte jemand das Maß des Steuerrohres inkl. dem Steuersatz sagen? bzw. weiß wer, ob beim Kauf des Rahmens der Steuersatz dabei ist?

Danke im Voraus...

mfg


----------



## tequesta (23. April 2013)

Wäre eine kurze Suche wert gewesen:
commencal.com


----------



## Crazyfist (23. April 2013)

Die Seite ist mir durchaus bekannt. Dort steht zwar die Steuerrohrlänge, bräuchte aber das Maß inkl. Steuersatz...


----------



## tequesta (23. April 2013)

steht nur einen klick entfernt, aber jetzt verstehe ich warum Du hier suchst.


----------



## regenmagichnich (22. Juni 2013)

moin
ich überlege mir auch den ramones al rahmen zu besorgen und habe allerdings auch probleme informationen bezüglich steuerrohrdurchmesser zu erfahren, passt da mein semiintegrierter 44mm steuersatz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stinkstiefel (27. Juni 2013)

Hi,

steht doch alles in der Beschreibung: http://www.commencal-store.com/PBSCProduct.asp?ItmID=10725747


----------



## regenmagichnich (27. Juni 2013)

Tatsächlich, da stehts ja, danke! Seh ich das richtig, dass das Schaltauge nicht auswechselbar ist, sondern fest verschweißt? Ist das nicht ein riesen Nachteil? Ich mein, was wenns bricht??


----------



## Stinkstiefel (28. Juni 2013)

Ist angeschraubt, nur bei dem CroMo ist es angeschweißt.


----------



## tequesta (28. Juni 2013)

Stinkstiefel schrieb:


> Ist angeschraubt, nur bei dem CroMo ist es angeschweißt.



Oh Hilfe, das Ramones Crmo 2013 sehe ich mir zum ersten Mal genauer an. Mein 2012er konnte ich noch auf 12mm Maxle umrüsten. 

Das Sattelrohr ist jetzt zwar grösser (was cool ist weil man mehr Auswahl an Sattelstützen hat), aber nur mit integrierter Sattelklemme nutzbar, korrekt?


----------



## Stinkstiefel (29. Juni 2013)

Jawoll, genau so ist es.


----------



## Quernix (17. Juli 2013)

Was wiegt denn so ein Ramones Alu Rahmen?


----------



## trailterror (8. August 2013)

Mir ist das radl zum durch den wald heizen zu viel zu nervös, vorn zu tief und tretlager viel zu tief!

Desto langsamer und technischer ich damit fahre desto angenehmer ists.


----------



## Stinkstiefel (9. August 2013)

Meins ist auch ein wenig zappelig-aber nicht dramatisch, liegt vlt an der kurzen Gabel(130mm/510mm Einbauhöhe). 
Die Front empfinde ich nicht als zu tief(oder was meinst Du mit vorne zu tief?).

Welches Setup fährst Du, also Körper/Rahmengröße & und was für eine Gabel?


----------



## trailterror (9. August 2013)

Ja, cockpit.

1,92m, xl rahmen. Die 150er!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stinkstiefel (9. August 2013)

Hab gerade nochmal eine Runde gedreht, liegt doch schön satt auf, auch in der Luft ein angenehm ausbalanciertes Fahrrad.
Vlt. liegt Dir die Geo einfach nicht, ist ja alles Geschmackssache..


----------



## Reinz (21. August 2013)

Quernix schrieb:


> Was wiegt denn so ein Ramones Alu Rahmen?



Hatte gerade meinen Rahmen auf der Personenwaage. Mit Steuersatz, Fett und Schutzfolien 2,3kg. Wie genau die Waage ist weiß ich nicht


----------



## buxkopf (9. Oktober 2013)

my Ramones Custom in Elsass... 

RS Sektor 2013 150mm axle15, Deore XT Shadow+ 10speed, Rims  Nukeproof generator DH, brake Magura Race line...

























































complete galery since january 2013 (with 5 page):
http://forum.velovert.com/gallery/album/60451/1689-commencal-ramones-2013/


----------



## Stinkstiefel (10. Oktober 2013)

buxkopf schrieb:


> my Ramones Custom in Elsass...
> 
> RS Sektor 2013 150mm axle15, Deore XT Shadow+ 10speed, Rims  Nukeproof generator DH, brake Magura Race line...
> 
> ...




nice ride


----------



## trailterror (10. Oktober 2013)

Seeehr geil 

Ich hätt evtl eins in xl mit 150mm an der front abzugeben. Ich komm mit der geo und dem hardtail feeling net klar  nicht viel gefahrn...tretlager knackt (seit beginn) unter last-> vierkant tretlager müsst man wohl mal nachziehn


----------



## buxkopf (10. Oktober 2013)

thank you, i have no problem with my montage, this is 100%


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tequesta (10. Oktober 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Ich hätt evtl eins in xl mit 150mm an der front abzugeben. Ich komm mit der geo und dem hardtail feeling net klar  nicht viel gefahrn...tretlager knackt (seit beginn) unter last-> vierkant tretlager müsst man wohl mal nachziehn



Mehr Details+Fotos bitte! Ich habe meins überstürzt verkauft und vermisse es.


----------



## trailterror (11. Oktober 2013)

Es ist das 2013er Ramones Al 1 in XL in gelb. Es wurde zur serie nix verändert; es sind demnach alles noch serien-originalteile verbaut.

Ich bins vll 3 mal nen stündchen im wald gefahrn, 2 mal aufm pumptrack (da hats mir am meisten spass gemacht) und vll 2 mal ein bisschen street/trial (anfänger basics)...es ist also sehr wenig im gebrauch gewesen. ich wollt ursprünglich nen kindersitz montieren...hat aber wegen der umwerferbowdenzug aufnahme und den sitzstreben net gepasst....

Wie gesagt, es knackt (vom ersten tag an) unter last im tretlagerbereich...ist meiner meinung nach aber schnell behoben; ich hab halt das werkzeug net...funzt aber sonst 1A! Ich komm glaub ich allgemein mit hardtails net klar und wie gesagt...mir sagt die geo net zu....

Wenn du interessiert bist dann lade ich am we mal aktuelle bilder hoch?


----------



## spicy-doc (22. Oktober 2013)

Hi, 
hab das 2013 Cromo, macht nur spass.....


----------



## Stinkstiefel (22. Oktober 2013)

Hey,

ja, find meins auch voll spaßig... selbst aufgebaut, pics?

(bin auch manchmal im Homburger Raum unterwegs  )

Gruß


----------



## spicy-doc (23. Oktober 2013)

Aus der Kiste genommen, Kindshock eingebaut....losgefahren (Betellt bei BMO)..bilder wie orginal.....


----------



## spicy-doc (24. Oktober 2013)

Muss mal ein paar Bilder machen....


----------



## Stinkstiefel (24. Oktober 2013)

Ja bitte! 

Welche Größe fährst Du & wie groß bist Du?


----------



## spicy-doc (25. Oktober 2013)

Größe s und 172 cm.....


----------



## trailterror (28. Oktober 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Ich hätt evtl eins in xl mit 150mm an der front abzugeben. Ich komm mit der geo und dem hardtail feeling net klar  nicht viel gefahrn...tretlager knackt (seit beginn) unter last-> vierkant tretlager müsst man wohl mal nachziehn


----------



## Schwitzefiks (1. November 2013)

Schade XL, suche was in L 

Wer was los werden möchte gerne auch nur Rahmen....melden  Leider ist der 2014er in 650b?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (2. November 2013)

Schwitzefiks schrieb:


> Schade XL, suche was in L
> 
> Wer was los werden möchte gerne auch nur Rahmen....melden  Leider ist der 2014er in 650b?!



Bei dem Sitzwinkel und Reach ist das aber effektiv ein L, ausser du suchst einen Dirtjumper.


----------



## trailterror (2. November 2013)

Die grössen beim ramones fallen tatsächtlich relativ klein aus..


----------



## spicy-doc (5. November 2013)

Ja, aber klein ist sexy... aber tiefes Oberrohr und Kindshock ganz unten bedeutet viel humaner Federweg durch Oberschenkelbewegung....


----------



## bikebuster90 (18. Februar 2014)

so meine erfahrung mit dem commencal ramones nach knapp 8 monaten, rahmen gerissen -.-


----------



## tequesta (18. Februar 2014)

Wenigstens ordentlich ran genommen?


----------



## buxkopf (18. Februar 2014)

Never seen cracks-frame on a Ramones , though it's solid, first time I see it


----------



## Xah88 (24. März 2014)

Da das Meta SX HT ja im Endeffekt ein Ramones ist, kann ich mich seit kurzem auch als Eigner bezeichnen 

Mal 1-2 Bilder :











Good Night,

Alex


----------



## Furwasher (29. April 2014)

Hallo Xah,

bin am überlegen mir das META HT SX zuzulegen. Wäre schön, wenn du ein bisschen etwas über deine ersten Eindrücke erzählen könntest. Ich finde irgendwie noch recht wenig zu dem Bike im Web (dürfte ja recht neu sein).

Ich selbst besitze ein HT, das eher race-orientiert ist und bin auf der Suche nach nem unkomplizierten Bike, dass bergab einfach bisschen mehr hergibt. Fully ist finanziell nicht wirklich drinnen und mir gefällt auch der Gedanke eines Freeride orientierten HT.. Bzw ich glaub ich hab mich einfach ein bissl in das Bike verguckt.. 

Also wie macht sich das Bike so von der Geometrie, Gewicht, Feeling, etc? Hast dus dir custom aufgebaut oder nur Gabel etc getauscht? 

Würde mich sehr über paar Infos freuen!  (auch von allen anderen Besitzern, Kennern oder Interessierten)

Schönen Abend!


----------



## Xah88 (29. April 2014)

Schreibe dir morgen mal ein paar Zeilen...mein Handy spinnt hier mit der Antwortfunktion. Bis morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xah88 (30. April 2014)

Furwasher schrieb:


> Ich selbst besitze ein HT, das eher race-orientiert ist und bin auf der Suche nach nem unkomplizierten Bike, dass bergab einfach bisschen mehr hergibt.



Also das passt defintiv zum Meta SX. Die Geo ist Abfahrtorientiert, geht aber auch gut für eine Tour.



Furwasher schrieb:


> Fully ist finanziell nicht wirklich drinnen und mir gefällt auch der Gedanke eines Freeride orientierten HT.. Bzw ich glaub ich hab mich einfach ein bissl in das Bike verguckt..



Das würde ich so nicht sagen. Je nachdem wo dein Fokus liegt, kämst du mit einem Meta AM aus dem Outlet besser. Beim HT musst du mindestens die Bremsen tauschen (Tektro Murcks). Außerdem ging bei den 2 Bikes die ich bestellt habe, bei beiden die Gabel nicht, sodass diese eingesendet werden mussten (bekanntes Problem bzw. deswegen wurde der Release vom HT SX auch so oft verschoben).

Sagen wir du würdest Gabel und Bremsen tauschen, so kommst du gerne auch auf 1200-1500 €. Das Meta AM gibt es schon ab 1600 €. ( wenn du nicht weißt wo, gerne PN an mich)




Furwasher schrieb:


> Also wie macht sich das Bike so von der Geometrie, Gewicht, Feeling, etc? Hast dus dir custom aufgebaut oder nur Gabel etc getauscht?



Ich habe mir das Komplettbike gekauft und dann fast alle Teile getauscht. Die Lenker-Vorbau Kombi ist sehr gut (50mm Vorbau + 750mm Lenker), Gabel laut Pinkbike-Test gut (wenn sie funktioniert), Bremsen Müll, Kefü ist super und Laufräder okay (aber leise Nabe).

Und der Dämpfer ist ständig im Lockout 

Geometrie -> Bei den Größen musst du immer circa eine halbe Größe abziehen. Also ich liege normalerweise zwischen M und L und bin deshalb mit den L Größen bei Commencal super zufrieden bzw. die passen wie die Faust aufs Auge.

Vielleicht verkaufe ich meins über den Winter auch wieder. Mein Fokus liegt einfach immer auf "Wurzel-Geballer", was mit dem Hardtail teilweise grenzwertig ist. In Gegenden wie der Pfalz ist es bestimmt genial. Oder ich stelle es eben für leichte Enduro-Touren in meiner Reserve-Rad Ecke ??

Beste Grüße und Ride on,

Alex


----------



## Furwasher (30. April 2014)

Danke! 

Das lässt mich jetzt leider fast ein wenig zweifeln, ob ich wirklich zuschlagen soll. Vorallem der Hinweis mit dem META AM aus dem Outlet. Für die € 1000 hatte ich mir halt doch ein Bike gewünscht, das "so wie es steht" ausreichend ausgerüstet ist.

Wobei die Gabel ja an sich ganz anständig sein soll. Du hast geschrieben, bei dir war sie gleich zweimal defekt, wie ist denn das mit Garantie bzw Tausch abgelaufen? Gabs da Probleme? Bzw hast du über einen Händler gekauft od direkt über Versand?

Und die Bremsen sind wirklich komplett zum schmeißen? Generell einfach zu schwach od kein anständiger Druckpunkt? Hab da leider nicht so die Erfahrungswerte. Fahr atm Shimano XT 180/160 und abgesehen von Belagswechsel gabs da noch nie Probleme..

Das Ding ist halt auch, dass ich a) sehr knapp bei Kasse bin und b) ja eigentlich eh ein ganz anständiges Bike habe und daher nicht wirklich den Spielraum habe mehr zu investieren (neue Gabel, Bremsen). Wie geschrieben, war die Hoffnung um die € 1000 ein Sorglos-Bike zu erwerben..hmm..

Bzgl Größe: Ich fahr derzeit mit 184 cm Körpergröße und einer Innenschrittlänge von ca 88-90 cm (je nachdem wie weit ich die Wasserwaage raufzieh ) einen 20 Zoll Rahmen, hätte eigentlich zu Rahmengröße L (19,23 Zoll) tendiert, aber da du schreibst, sie fallen kleiner aus, bin ich auch hier etwas am zweifeln, ob nicht doch XL die bessere Wahl ist (20,47 Zoll).. An und für sich wollte ich eher einen kleineren Rahmen, um das ganze noch wendiger und spritziger zu haben.. Glaubst du das macht Sinn oder ist es eher kontraproduktiv, weil dadurch eventuell die abfahrtsorientierte Geo verhunzt wird (tiefere Front, mehr Sattelauszug)?

lG Lukas


----------



## Xah88 (3. Mai 2014)

Sorry, ich war unterwegs...alsooo...



Furwasher schrieb:


> Wobei die Gabel ja an sich ganz anständig sein soll. Du hast geschrieben, bei dir war sie gleich zweimal defekt, wie ist denn das mit Garantie bzw Tausch abgelaufen? Gabs da Probleme? Bzw hast du über einen Händler gekauft od direkt über Versand?



Ich habe direkt bei Commencal gekauft, da ich CO-Factory Rider bin. Habe aber vor dieser Zeit dort direkt bestellt und es ist total sorglos + günstiger als jeder Händler. Zur Gabel:  Da das Problem bekannt ist, kann man sie sofort an X-Fusion schicken und sie werden kostenlos repariert. (hatte meine aber direkt verkauft und der Käufer dummerweise das Problem + die von meinem Bruder ist gerade eingeschickt worden). Und ja, wenn sie funktioniert, soll die X-Fusion eine richtig gute Gabel sein...



Furwasher schrieb:


> Und die Bremsen sind wirklich komplett zum schmeißen? Generell einfach zu schwach od kein anständiger Druckpunkt? Hab da leider nicht so die Erfahrungswerte. Fahr atm Shimano XT 180/160 und abgesehen von Belagswechsel gabs da noch nie Probleme..



Ich habe noch nie wirklich etwas gutes über Tektro gehört und sie deswegen auch direkt demontiert & verkauft. Kann also leider nicht sagen, wie sie bremsen...



Furwasher schrieb:


> Bzgl Größe: Ich fahr derzeit mit 184 cm Körpergröße und einer Innenschrittlänge von ca 88-90 cm (je nachdem wie weit ich die Wasserwaage raufzieh ) einen 20 Zoll Rahmen, hätte eigentlich zu Rahmengröße L (19,23 Zoll) tendiert, aber da du schreibst, sie fallen kleiner aus, bin ich auch hier etwas am zweifeln, ob nicht doch XL die bessere Wahl ist (20,47 Zoll).. An und für sich wollte ich eher einen kleineren Rahmen, um das ganze noch wendiger und spritziger zu haben.. Glaubst du das macht Sinn oder ist es eher kontraproduktiv, weil dadurch eventuell die abfahrtsorientierte Geo verhunzt wird (tiefere Front, mehr Sattelauszug)?



Da bin ich etwas überfagt. Wir sind anscheinend genau gegengesetzte Körpertypen, denn du hast wohl lange Beine. Ich bin 1,89m und habe nur 84cm Schrittlänge. Ich kann es dir also nicht versichern, denke aber L wäre dann gerade noch ausreichend...

Schönes Wochenende !

Alex


----------



## Xah88 (3. Mai 2014)

ups, Fehler


----------



## Furwasher (4. Mai 2014)

super, vielen dank! die entscheidung ist gefallen, ich bestelle heute


----------



## Xah88 (5. Mai 2014)

Furwasher schrieb:


> super, vielen dank! die entscheidung ist gefallen, ich bestelle heute




Das Hardtail ? Coole Sache !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Furwasher (5. Mai 2014)

Jap, es hat mich einfach nicht mehr losgelassen..  

Ich hoffe, ich hab etwas mehr Glück mit der Gabel. Größentechnisch hab ich mich jetzt für L entschieden. Laut Herstellerinfo fall ich wohl auch eher in diese Klasse (laut Hersteller L für Körpergröße zwischen 178 und 188 und maximaler Innenschrittlänge 91,1).

Bremsen werd ich mal antesten und allenfalls zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt tauschen. Absenkbare Sattelstütze steht dann auch noch auf der Wunschliste.

Sobald ichs hab kann ich paar Fotos machen und das Teil auch mal grob wiegen.. Interessiert hier ja viell doch noch den ein oder anderen.

lg


----------



## spicy-doc (7. Mai 2014)

Long Travel Hardtail macht immer Freude....


----------



## Furwasher (12. Mai 2014)

So heute ist das Bike gekommen! 

Es sieht zwar fantastisch aus, aber die Freude ist trotzdem ziemlich getrübt, da

a) auch bei mir die Federgabel nicht funktioniert (Lässt sich - trotz geöffnetem Lockout und Zugstufe - nicht einfedern) und

b) hinten statt der angegeben 180 mm Bremsscheibe eine 160 mm Scheibe geliefert wurde.

Mal sowohl den Commencal-Store als auch den nähesten Service-Partner von X-Fusion angeschrieben. Hoffe das lässt sich schnell klären :/


----------



## spicy-doc (12. Mai 2014)

Hi
also mein Ramones hat hinten 160mm Scheibe, reicht aus....


----------



## Xah88 (21. Juli 2014)

Falls jemand Interesse hat -> mein fast ungefahrenes 2014ér SX / Ramones ist jetzt käuflich:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/421380-commencal-meta-sx-ht-2014-gr-l

Schicken Gruß an alle Hardtailer,

Alex


----------



## buxkopf (21. Juli 2014)

Beautiful this META 26 'love it 

My Ramones in the Alps (Chamonix, France), 2 000km old this moment, still fun with for now!

Chamonix, BREVENT 2525m




































Chamonix, Le Tour 2270m


----------



## spicy-doc (23. Juli 2014)

super....


----------



## buxkopf (23. Juli 2014)

and this afternoon... 

near SAINT-GERVAIS, Haute Savoie 74, city: Contamines Montjoie

Col de Joly 1989m (passo de Joly 1989)



















Col de la Fenêtre 2252m




















the map with strava: http://www.strava.com/activities/169744591


----------



## spicy-doc (28. Juli 2014)

im Garten....


----------



## buxkopf (29. Juli 2014)

nice bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoasdromme (20. November 2014)

liteville901 schrieb:


> so meine erfahrung mit dem commencal ramones nach knapp 8 monaten, rahmen gerissen -.-
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 273858
> 
> ...


 Und was sagt COMMENCAL dazu?
Gibts Garantie, 
UND, gibt es noch mehr Fälle, oder bist du nur "zu wild" gefahren


----------



## bikebuster90 (20. November 2014)

habe von commencal einen neuen rahmen bekommen
das ist wohl anischtssache, ist damals auf einer enduro tour passiert, eigentlich nix wildes


----------



## Deleted 16310 (11. Juni 2016)

Moin, moin.

Ich hol das Ganze mal wieder aus Versenkung.

Bin drauf und dran mir einen 2016er Meta AM HT Rahmen zu bestellen, bin aber absolut unschlüssig was die Größe angeht.
Das ich bei Commencal keine Angaben zu Reach und Stack finden kann macht die Sache nicht einfacher.

Laut deren Empfehlungen liege ich genau zwischen L und XL 190cm groß (XL) aber nur 89cm Schrittlänge (L).

Gibts hier aktuelle persönliche Erfahrungen was das angeht?


----------

